# Cheat Day!



## beautyqueenn (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey everyone I need to know. Im looking damn hot these days from the gym lol. I eat about 1300-1400 cals a day and pound the weights and cardio everyday.Along with the supplement TIGHT in the mourning . Anywhoooooo I was wondering on my cheat day (Friday) I eat whatever I want....
I ate about 2300 cals..shamefully
I ate
b-cereal

l-a grilled chicken wrap on whole wheat

d- then it gets scary i ate mcdonals and chocolate macaroons and chili dorito chips this is my cheat day is this acceptable i heard haveing a cheat day makes u loose more weight....it kickstarts ur metabolism? heres my myspace incase u want to oggle at me lol look at my picshttp://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewPicture&friendID=8361776


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 7, 2006)

beautyqueenn said:


> Hey everyone I need to know. Im looking damn hot these days from the gym lol. I eat about 1300-1400 cals a day and pound the weights and cardio everyday.Along with the supplement TIGHT in the mourning . Anywhoooooo I was wondering on my cheat day (Friday) I eat whatever I want....
> I ate about 2300 cals..shamefully
> I ate
> b-cereal
> ...


 
I think you'll survive. 

Is there a good reason for the 10 different head shots?? 

This is classic myspace crap.

- "OK, here's me with my eyes closed!"  
- "My dog just threw up, here's that expression."
- "I'm about to play a sport with a racquet in this picture"
- "Look at my lips in this picture, I'm crazy!"
- "In case you missed it in the other 10 pics, heres my hair."

 

Anyway, you should probably post your diet so we can help you, and don't go so crazy on cheat days. One visit to McDonalds can ruin a whole week of eating right.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 7, 2006)

This girl is full of herself.....and your not that cute BTW.

Oh and you make 250,000+ a year.....without a college degree, and your 20.....grow up....unless you are a stipper at the plus sized clubs....or selling your ass for money....then I would have to say you are full of shit about your income. 

Other then that for your cheat day why not go all out and super size it.


----------



## blueboy75 (Oct 7, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> This girl is full of herself.....and your not that cute BTW.
> 
> Oh and you make 250,000+ a year.....without a college degree, and your 20.....grow up....unless you are a stipper at the plus sized clubs....or selling your ass for money....then I would have to say you are full of shit about your income.
> 
> Other then that for your cheat day why not go all out and super size it.



definitely not that cute.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 7, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> *This girl is full of herself.....and your not that cute BTW.*
> 
> Oh and you make 250,000+ a year.....without a college degree, and your 20.....grow up....unless you are a stipper at the plus sized clubs....or selling your ass for money....then I would have to say you are full of shit about your income.
> 
> Other then that for your cheat day why not go all out and super size it.


 
Gonna have to disagree with you. She's looks pretty damn good if you ask me. And she's bi you can't hate on that. 

Beautyqueen, you should post pics of your whole figure if you want people to critique your progress. Keep up the good work though.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 7, 2006)

blueboy75 said:


> definitely not that cute.


 
Are you heterosexual?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 7, 2006)

beautyqueenn said:


> Hey everyone I need to know. Im looking damn hot these days from the gym lol. I eat about 1300-1400 cals a day and pound the weights and cardio everyday.Along with the supplement TIGHT in the mourning . Anywhoooooo I was wondering on my cheat day (Friday) I eat whatever I want....
> I ate about 2300 cals..shamefully
> I ate
> b-cereal
> ...





Please marry me.


----------



## zootroid (Oct 7, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> *This girl is full of herself.....and your not that cute BTW.*
> 
> Oh and you make 250,000+ a year.....without a college degree, and your 20.....grow up....unless you are a stipper at the plus sized clubs....or selling your ass for money....then I would have to say you are full of shit about your income.
> 
> Other then that for your cheat day why not go all out and super size it.



I agree with you, she's not that cute.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Is there a good reason for the 10 different head shots??


I know why  

You going to a clown party in those pictures or something?  What's with the 10lbs of makup 

I so hate attention whores, especially myspace attention whores who can't get enough there so they leak into other places.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 7, 2006)

zootroid said:


> I agree with you, she's not that cute.


 
Goddamn. What kind of girls do you go for then?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 7, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I know why
> 
> You going to a clown party in those pictures or something? What's with the 10lbs of makup
> 
> I so hate attention whores, especially myspace attention whores who can't get enough there so they leak into other places.


 
Way to not be welcoming to a new member.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2006)

Dude, she's here for spamming and attention, that's it.  All her posts are about how beautiful she is.  She is not here to be a member.  You can't really be that gullible can you?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 7, 2006)

I don't know this is the only post I've read from her and seemed like a believable topic.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2006)

Well you've been a member here long enough that I'm sure you would know by now that I wouldn't talk to a new member like that was here to be a member of the community.


----------



## zootroid (Oct 7, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Goddamn. What kind of girls do you go for then?



I go for women that aren't so full of themselves. lol


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 7, 2006)

zootroid said:


> I go for women that aren't so full of themselves. lol


 
But you commented saying she isn't cute.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 7, 2006)

she is totally not cute.....and she thinks she is all that...and that makes her even more ugly...


----------



## beautyqueenn (Oct 7, 2006)

*Hey*

LOL WOWWWWWWW!
IM not full of myself. I was just bored one day so  I made a myspace. I thought everybody has myspace from tommy lee to jenna jameison. All I wanted to know about was about my cheat day. Im a really nice easy going girl . PLUS SIZED Im 125 pounds, Id like to be 115? Whoo am I Roseanne? UGLY WHAT! Ive never been called ugly in my life guys usually tend to liek me. lol IF U GUYS ARE SOOOOO HOT, lets see pics of you. PLEASE LIKE IM GONNA COME ON THE NET FOR ATTENTION. LOL. I GET IT NATURALLY. I WAS CURIOUS ABOUT MY DIET BC ID LIKE TO BE IN REALLY REALLY GOOD SHAPE!!!


----------



## beautyqueenn (Oct 7, 2006)

As far as my income goes,im in university right now. Im getting my degree that WILL be my income. LOL WOW U GUYS ARE MEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



* From your 125 pound plus sized friend *

haha saying that made everything sound sooooo stupid


----------



## beautyqueenn (Oct 7, 2006)

lol k I JUST HAVE TO POST ONE MORE REPLY BC I CANT BELIEVE anything I just read never ever ever ever EVER in my life have I been called ugly.. lol


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Well I think the thing is you simply came off wrong. You look nice and I am sure you are. Just came off a little wrong. Not a big deal. People do it all the time on here. Ignore what was said and go on with being a good contributing member. I see you have taken offense to some things that are said, but I will be the first to tell you its not going to do you any good. Just laugh it off and move on. 

*Hey guys this is the nutrition area, dont we need to stick to it?*


----------



## beautyqueenn (Oct 7, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhh ya I didnt break a sweat. LOL
Wasnt upset just more so in shock. But thanks to all the ppl who like me 


And to all my haters I heard most bodybuilder men become so in love with themselves and their manly huge bodys they become gay. Well you are FAGS if you ask me lol, that or what your exhale for in size you probably have a small lil millimeter peter and have a big chip on your shoulder for it. THERE AND BEFORE ANYONE RUNS THEIR MOUTHS AT ME LETS SEE SOME PIX OF U HOTSHOTS! LETS SEEE IF UR SO HOT, SO WORTHY TO BE SO JUDGEMENTAL OF OTHER PPL!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2006)

STFU and get the hell out of here!


----------

